# [OT] ¡No estudies informatica!

## Ark del KAOS

http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/18/0828247

Se supone que en Junio me toca selecionar una universidad, porque suponia que la carrera la tenia bien clara.

¡Siempre he querido ser informatico!

Pero...despues de leer eso en /. ...¿Para ser informatico hay que hacer la carrera?

Veamos...yo lo que quiero es ganar dinero sentandome en frente de una pantalla.

Programar, diseñar, administrar...en realidad me gusta de todo un poco.

¿Entonces...que deberñia hacer?

¿Hago otra carrera y un master en "lo que sea" sobre informatica?

¿Y que carrera?

¿que me recomendaríais?  :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> ¿Para ser informatico hay que hacer la carrera?

 

Depende de lo que entiendas por informático. Si te refieres a un Ingeniero informático, sí, hay que estudiar la carrera y aprobarla. Los títulos de ingeniería no los regalan. Si te refieres a alguien que sabe mucho sobre ordenadores, lo único que hay que hacer es leer mucho. Si te refieres a alguien que trabaja en algo relacionado con ordenadores, no hace falta absolutamente nada.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Veamos...yo lo que quiero es ganar dinero sentandome en frente de una pantalla.
> 
> Programar, diseñar, administrar...en realidad me gusta de todo un poco.
> 
> ¿Entonces...que deberñia hacer?
> ...

 

Lo que tienes que hacer es buscarte la vida, nadie te va a dar respuesta a eso  :Wink: . ¿quien mejor que tupara saber lo que te gusta?. O concretas más las preguntas o no obtendrás respuestas concretas  :Smile: 

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> ¿que me recomendaríais? 

 

No hagas ing. informática salvo que te encante. Es una carrera muy distinta de lo que la gente se piensa. Me atrevería a decir que es la ingeniería con mas "rebotados" (gente que se mete en la carrera pensando que va de usar ordenadores y luego se da cuenta que la física, las matemáticas y similares son la tónica normal). Si una ingeniería de por si es dura, si encima no te gusta lo es aun más. Si piensas que hacer ing. informática te asegura aunque sea vagamente ganar dinero sentandote en frente de una pantalla mejor no te metas.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> gente que se mete en la carrera pensando que va de usar ordenadores y luego se da cuenta que la física, las matemáticas y similares son la tónica normal)

 

Sólo te puedo decir que, al menos en Oviedo, los infromáticos no saben NADA, pero absolutamente NADA de física (lo cual no es precisamente bueno   :Confused:  )

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Sólo te puedo decir que, al menos en Oviedo, los infromáticos no saben NADA, pero absolutamente NADA de física

  No sé de qué titulación estás hablando, pero en Sistemas era obligatoria y supongo que lo sigue siendo.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Programar, diseñar, administrar...en realidad me gusta de todo un poco.

  En cuanto a lo del diseño, no tiene nada, o casi nada que ver con la informática, intenta informarte en el INEM por si les ha dado por dar cursillos, aunque no tengo concimiento de los mismos; si no, accede a una institución privada, que dé titulación oficial (muy importante), mientras estudias, tómatelo como un hobby por las tardes. Aunque no pienses que vas a vivir de ello, en la empresa en la que estoy sólo les hacen contratos eventuales, cobran lo que les da la gana y son autónomos, pero sólo les llaman una vez cada año o cada dos, si acaso...

----------

## alexlm78

La ingenieria en Sistemas, es la teoria formal detras de todo lo que hay en informatica.

Para enterner bien un sistema operativo hay que llevar dos cursos de sistemas Operativos, al menos un la Universidad de San Carlos de Guatemala.

EN lo de diseño, tenemos un curso de anallisis y diseño de sistemas y uno de analisis y diseño de DB.

EN lo personal me encanta la Ingenieira de Sistemas, eso si hay mucha mate, fisica, y logica, a mi me encanta.

P.D. Soy estudiante del ultimo año de Ingenieria dn Sistemas de Informacion y del 2 año de Licenciatura en Matematica Aplicada.

Saluditos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> EN lo de diseño, tenemos un curso de anallisis y diseño de sistemas y uno de analisis y diseño de DB.

 

Hmmm, es verdad, yo al leer diseño lo primero que pensé fué diseño de páginas web y demás "adornitos", pero tienes toda la razón no debí pasar por alto lo que expones alexlm78.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

A ver, que intento explicarme mejor.

Segun lo que comentan en /., la carrera en si no vale para nada.

Hay mas posibilidades de que consiga un buen trabajo haciendo, yo que se, telecomunicaciones, que informatica.

A mi me encanta la informatica, pero por mucho que me guste a lo que voy es a labrarme un futuro.

Me encantan lso comics y no por eso me metería a intentar ser guionista o editor.

Si tengo que hacer X años de telecomunicaciones, los puedo hacer. Sobretodo si tengo las mismas posibilidades de acabar trabajando en algo del sector de la informatica que haciendo la carrera, pero con vistas a poder lograr mas trabajos...en definitiva ganar mas.

No me quiero salir del tema "tecnologico", pero paso de tirar X años de mi vida en una carrera que me va a valer de poco o nada cuando tengo tiempo de buscar otras posibilidades.

Eso de que fisicos, filosofos...consigan trabajos de programador e informaticos no me parece increible.

A mi me encanta la informatica, pero si tengo que estar 3 años puteadillo con teleco (que tiene que ver pero muy de refilon), y haciendo mis pinos en mi tiempo libre o haciendo masters...y eso me va a valer de MUCHO mas que la carrera...

En otras palabras, siempre he pensado que queria hacer la carrera.

Pero llego 15 dias antes y se me planta la idea de que "no merece la pena" y/o "hoy por hoy, con mi edad, no la harían"

Como comprenderéis no se si son 20 pesimistas culogordos que estan atiborrandose a pizza frente a la pantalla en su trabajo de mierda, y jodiendo las espectativas en /. a los que creen que vale la pena...o es que son la voz de la razon y la experiencia. Por eso pregunto por aquí  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Segun lo que comentan en /., la carrera en si no vale para nada.
> 
> Hay mas posibilidades de que consiga un buen trabajo haciendo, yo que se, telecomunicaciones, que informatica.

 

Hablo por mi experiencia personal y del secor de mi ciudad (Valencia,España):

1.- Absolutamente TODAS  mis amistades que han cursado Ing. de Telecomunicaciones (5 años), incluso obteniendo muy buenas notas, están actualmente trabajando en una empresa del sector informático en un trabajo que cualquier ingeniero técnico informático podría hacer, la gran mayoría en ciudades lejanas (principalmente en Madrid).

2.- Absolutamente TODAS mis amistades que han cursado Ing. Informática(5 años), incluso obteniendo malas notas,  están actualmente trabajando en una empresa del sector informático en un trabajo que no cualquier ingeniero técnico informático podría hacer, y la gran mayoría no han tenido que cambiar de ciudad (Valencia).

3.- Absolutamente TODAS las amistades del punto 2 cobran más (y están más contentos con su trabajo, no solo por el sueldo) que TODAS las amistades del punto 1.

Tajante pero cierto. Insisto: es mi experiencia personal, basada en lo que ha ocurrido con mi círculo de amistades y sus respectivos círculos de amistades, no significa que sea una verdad universal. Creeme, al menos en Valencia, ahora mismo teleco es de las peores carreras que puedes hacer.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## dickinson

Si de verdad te apasiona la informática, quieres estudiar cosas relacionadas con ella en vez de estudiar tantas matemáticas. Lo que tienes que hacer, aquí en España, es estudiar en cualquier centro ESI la carrera de Sistemas y Gestión, además, tiene un acuerdo con la universidad SEK para sacar doble titulación. Lo mejor de todo, aprendiendo y estudiando cosas buenas, no tanta paja como en la ingeniería. Mira este enlace http://www.esinet.es/

----------

## alexlm78

Tiene razon Stols, en el sector informatico profesional, es decir gente con estudio  superiores de informatica y sistemas gana mucho mejores sueldos.

Yo trabajo para un corpporacion internacional en mi pais, que no se dedica a informatica sino a produccion industrial, el caso es que en el departamenteo somos  11 analistas de sistemas y dejame decirte que nuestro salario es muy bueno, al menos en mi pais.

Por otro lado lso que no tienen estudos superiores, no consiguen los mejores trabajosm, sino se quedas resagados a los que nadie quiere hacer.

Saluditos.

P.D. Si esto es algo que te gusta y de lo que puede vivir mejor haste un profesional del campo.

Saluditos.

----------

## aj2r

Yo en septiembre acabaré la Ingeniería Técnica de Sistemas, y si hubiese sabido lo que era ésto no me habría metido    :Evil or Very Mad:    me explico, yo siempre he tenido unas notas más o menos buenas, pero al acabar segundo de bachiller no tenía ganas de estudiar más, así que en lugar de meterme a la Universidad, me metí a hacer la titulación de Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas (una FP2, módulo o como se quiera llamar) y al acabar tenía ganas de aprender más! Erroneamente pensé que me enseñarían algo en la Universidad, pero todo lo contrario, lo único que he hecho es olvidar cosas y amargarme estudiando tonterías, cuando acabé el módulo me podría haber puesto a trsbajar en cualquier parte como programador, ahora cuando acabe no tengo ni idea de lo que voy a hacer. También convencí a un compañero mío del módulo para que se metiera en la Universidad, el acabará el año que viene, y ha decidido cuando acabe no hacer nada relacionado con la informática.

No es por ser pesimista, pero desde mi punto de vista y por la gente que conozco, trabajar de informático lo único que significa es que te van a explotar y que a menos que tengas suerte vas a acabar un tanto amargado. Espero que en otras zonas sea diferente   :Laughing: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> No sé de qué titulación estás hablando, pero en Sistemas era obligatoria y supongo que lo sigue siendo.

 

Era una crítica sobre lo que saben de física muchos de por aquí  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## sanddream

Saludos a todos, a ver yo te hablo desde mi punto de vista como estudiante de ingenieria tecnica en informatica, da igual la rama total en el 2010 con el cambio de estudios europeo todos seremos ingenieros informaticos, bueno decir que los comentarios de algunos de yo no me hubiera metido en esto si se como es, es basicamente por una razon no te informaste, yo antes de entrar en la carrera pregunte a gente como era, me cogi un papelito con asignaturas por curso, fui a las charlas de jornadas de puertas abiertas que hacia la universidad para explicar las carreras, y sabia donde me metia, ademas si piensas que no has aprendido nada, una de dos o la carrera esta mal orientada donde estudias o no querias ser ingeniero informatico (No lo digo con ninguna mala intencion), a ver te explico.

Bueno mira veras en los ciclos de informatica que existen actualmente estan para que una persona que los estudia acabe como programador, administrador de bases de datos (no enormes como bancos ni ese estilo), reparar ordenadores, y ese estilo de cosas, a un ingeniero tecnico se le prepara para diseñar y dirigir sobre todo dirigir proyectos el diseño se encarga el ingeniero, no para picar codigo, que cuando salgas acabes picando codigo es otra historia porque el mundo laboral no entiende el hecho de que se estudia en esta carrera. Bueno cabe destacar una cosa, cuando acabas la carrera si esta bien construida esta se supone que deberias poder coger un manual de un lenguaje de programacion cualquiera y con solo leerlo un par de veces saber cuales son las posibilidades de programas en ese lenguaje y programar algo medianamente complejo, que eres capaz de adaptarte a un lenguaje o un programa en muchisimo menos tiempo que cualquier persona que no tenga tus estudios, y por lo tanto que empezaras a producir dinero antes que los demas.

Bueno dicho el rollo, yo creo que la carrera de informatica esta bien valorada, y sinceramente el que no crea que se puede aprender a programar sin estudiar informatica se engaña, hace poco richard (creo que se escribia asi, colaborador de KDE) nos dio una charla y el tio estudio filosofia, de todas formas es comprensible porque en la epoca que este tio estudio, la carrera no existia, hoy en dia tienes una carrera y a quien vas a coger si eres una empresa a alguien que tiene un titulo o a un tio que dice que sabe que si puede demostrarte algo pero no te da la confianza de unos estudios detras?. Esa idea del intrusismo laboral es cierta y seguira siendo cierta mientras no exista el colegio de ingenieros informaticos, como lo hay para los arquitectos por ejemplo, por suerte se esta avanzando algo en esto.

Volviendo a la idea original querias una recomendacion para estudiar carrera, mi respuesta es:

Coge informatica si quieres realmente estudiar ingenieria tecnica en informatica no si simplemente quieres aprender a programar porque en tonces te equivocas.

No te dejes que la idea de ser como Bill Gates que creo que tanto se ha extendido de sentarte delante del PC y ganar dinero o que la informatica da dinero a raudales te engañe, esto es un trabajo y para ganar pasta hay que currar y currar mucho, a los informaticos se les pide mucho a veces y a veces nos quejamos por quejarnos pero en serio no es tan sencillo como sentarse y ganar pasta, eso es ser funcionario XD

bueno espero que te sirva, y sobre todo informate recoge toda la info que puedas, en la universidad, por gente que la estudie, compañeros lo que sea.

----------

## lanshor

Este es un tema que me interesa, yo también leí esa entrada en /. y me asusté mucho, actualmente estoy estudiando la de 5 años.

Lo tengo muy claro, no podría estudiar otra cosa, es lo que quería hacer y este es mi 3º año y cada día que pasa me gusta más. Me asusta el futuro porque todos me dicen que es una mierda (perdonar la expresión, son palabras literales), pero me consuela saber que acabe donde acabe estaré haciendo algo que me guste.

Si lo que quieres es ganarte la vida delante del ordenador por comodidad de no tener que estar todo el día de pie atendiendo a gente o lo que sea, entonces no te metas ni de lejos. SÓLO si de verdad te gusta mucho mucho mucho. En general creo (o quiero creer) que la gente que no para de quejarse es un poco pesimista, o es gente que hizo la carrera con otras espectativas y ahora no soporta trabajar 10 horas al día picando código o haciendo cualquier otra cosa.

Mi opinión es que deberías estudiarla si:

1) Te gusta mucho

2) No te cansas de estar todo el día delante del ordenador

3) Tienes claro lo que realmente estarás haciendo, no todo es software y las asignaturas de arquitectura de hardware no son fáciles, las mates y la física no son para tanto.

Y no deberías si:

1) Quieres ganar mucho dinero

2) Quieres trabajar "poco" (con esto me refiero a que en muchas ramas hay que chupar horas extras a saco que no se suelen pagar...)

Es lo que pienso y digo desde la INexperiencia, espero no equivocarme mucho (por mi propio bien) :S

----------

## aj2r

 *sanddream wrote:*   

> ...bueno decir que los comentarios de algunos de yo no me hubiera metido en esto si se como es, es basicamente por una razon no te informaste...

 

Si que me informé, pero la realidad es luego muy diferente.

 *sanddream wrote:*   

> ...ademas si piensas que no has aprendido nada, una de dos o la carrera esta mal orientada donde estudias o no querias ser ingeniero informatico...

 

Digo que no he aprendido nada porque mis conocimientos sobre informática no han aumentado, sino disminuido en el aspecto práctico. Y si está mal orientada!!

 *sanddream wrote:*   

> ...y sinceramente el que no crea que se puede aprender a programar sin estudiar informatica se engaña...

 

Muy cierto, y también a la inversa. Muchos de mis compañeros parece que programan con los pies   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexlm78

Se han planteado muchas cosas en este hilo, muchas son ciertas otras han de ser muy dependientes del entorno donde nos movamos.

Si bien es cirto que en la Universidad nos enseñan muchas cosas que no nos son muy utiles a la hora de trabajar, todas estas cosas inutiles tiene un proposito, ejemplo en mi universidad tenemos un area de matematica que es obligatoria para la carrera de sistemas que incluye desde calculo unidimensional hasta resolucion de sitemas numericos compejos, que son cosas que sinceramente no se usan en la calle trabajando, al menos yo jamas me he encontrado con una integral de flujo para una superficie cerrada, ( Curso: Mate Intermedia 2 - Calculo vectorial multivariable )  pero la neceisda de entender cosas alguna veces tan compicadas como estas nos agilizan la mente para poder deseñas todo un nuevo sistema para incorporar el area de produccion de la empresa donde trabajo al sistema informatico corporativo (DB, GUI's y otras cosas).

El caso de todo esto es en resumen exponer esto:

Somos el productos de nuestras deciciones, Un gran informatico no nace se hace.

Mucho de lo q he aprendido en el campo de la informatica no lo he aprendido en la U sino en mi casa, hechando a perder se aprende, investigando y buscando en todos lados, asi conoci Lilnux y asi me volvi Linux User full time.

Animo a todos los que estudian informatica y sigan adelante, creo que es como todas las carreras tiene altibajos, pero grandes satisfacciones tambien.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Con-Kolivas es anestesista y Richard Stallman estudió Física  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## g0su

Deja la informatica como hobby y buscate una carrera de verdad. Te explotaran, te pagaran mal, te miraran con mala cara y te despreciaran.

A mi si me lo hubieran dicho antes, te juro que me metia a fontanero.

Un saludo

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo estudio ingenieria tecnica de gestión.

Lo malo de las carreras de informática es que al salir casi nadie sabe en realidad a que cojones te dedicas. La mayoría de la gente cree que ahí dentro te enseñan a usar Windows bien, a hacer presentaciones en PowerPoint y muchas matemáticas y física para que parezca que estudias algo, y no salgan 300 personas ofimáticas cada año.

Mi corta experiencia en esta carrera es que me atiborran a asignaturas de matemáticas, y faltan asignaturas realmente importantes. Existe mucha gente en el ultimo año de carrera que no ha aprobado Metodología y Tecnología de la programación, que es de primer año, y lo mas divertido...no les gusta programar. Es una especie de cáncer de la carrera, tener que programar. Gente de ultimos años cuyos unicos conocimientos son superfluos a efectos de la informática. Y que no les gusta.

Vamos a ver tio, si no te gusta programar, entonces metete a hacer físicas, o exactas...¡o filología árabe! Anda que no existen carreras para elegir. Pero no te metas a informática, salgas hecho un patán que no sabe que es el kernel ni programar en pascal, y me hagas quedar mal a mi cuando salgo, que a mí si que me gusta la informática.

En fin, ando mosqueado con la carrera porque tengo que estudiar algebra y calculo que las tengo atragantadas, mientras que hay gente que sabe menos de informática que yo y está tan campante en cursos superiores refunfuñando de la programación. 

Mi humilde opinión es que la informática la hace tanta gente, sin saber lo que es, sin que le guste...que salen licenciados sabiendo muchas matematicas y muchas chorradas, pero entonces tenemos un problema porque...esa gente son en realidad, gente que sale sabiendo utilizar windows y hacer presentaciones en powerpoint.

Que me rayo, me voy a estudiar ññññññ xD

----------

## psm1984

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Vamos a ver tio, si no te gusta programar, entonces metete a hacer físicas, o exactas...¡o filología árabe! Anda que no existen carreras para elegir. Pero no te metas a informática, salgas hecho un patán que no sabe que es el kernel ni programar en pascal, y me hagas quedar mal a mi cuando salgo, que a mí si que me gusta la informática.

 

Si solo quieres programar también puedes hacer un modulo superior y no una carrera, así no tendrás que hacer ni calculo ni física... ¿qué es la informatica? ¿programar? ¿gestionar proyectos? ¿administrar sistemas?...   :Razz: 

----------

## k0rr

yo no estudie ing.informatica por que es diferente a lo que buscaba yo , en cambio estudio ing. en sistemas computacionales, que puede parecer lo mismo pero no lo es. pero yo estoy mas relacionado con lo que es hardware y sistemas operativos y redes pues la carrera se especializa en ello.

  Yo le recomendaria lease la malla curricular de la carrera y el perfirl profesional de un ing informatico pues suele ser que mucha gente cree que es el que sabe mas de computadoras, hardware ,sofware y no lo es asi, suele ser que se orienta a generalidades de la informatica(tomese por generalidades el no especializarse en un tema concreto) y mucho en el area de ciencias y administracion. 

  Siempre hay carreras mas especificas , por ej , ing. en sofware , ing en conectividad , etc etc, busca por lo que mas te guste hacer y especializate , ahora el master se hace despues si te gusta y demas detalles que son poco relevantes en esta primera eleccion pues los masters son adaptables a los perfiles profesionales.

----------

## alexlm78

 *k0rr wrote:*   

>   Yo le recomendaria lease la malla curricular de la carrera y el perfirl profesional de un ing informatico pues suele ser que mucha gente cree que es el que sabe mas de computadoras, hardware ,sofware y no lo es asi, suele ser que se orienta a generalidades de la informatica(tomese por generalidades el no especializarse en un tema concreto) y mucho en el area de ciencias y administracion. 
> 
>   Siempre hay carreras mas especificas , por ej , ing. en sofware , ing en conectividad , etc etc, busca por lo que mas te guste hacer y especializate , ahora el master se hace despues si te gusta y demas detalles que son poco relevantes en esta primera eleccion pues los masters son adaptables a los perfiles profesionales.

 

Incluso, por lo que he leido, la Universidad del Rey Juan Carlos dio o esta dando un Doctorado en Software Libre, y publicaron las clases en internet, ahora no tengo a mano el link, pero uno asi me gustaria estudiar, ademas le la Ing en sistemas y la Lic. en Matematicas aplicadas, estaria de lujo.

Lastima que vivo muy lejos    :Mad: 

Saluditos.

----------

## iKlez

Joer hace ya el mato de tiempo que no me da por postear xD

En mi caso yo estudie lo justo sobre informatica en comparacion con muchos de vosotros... como que solo me especialice en un principio en programacion con visualbasic y c ademas de hardware. Mientras hacia estos dos cursos (que fueron del inem vaya xD) iba practicando en mi casa con la programacion y aprendiendo por mi cuenta ya que solo te daban la base y despues a buscarse las papas manolete, mientras que tambien practicaba lo aprendido de hardware con mi maquina, las de amigos con problemas, conocidos de amigos con problemas y otras que me daban en agradecimiento por los favores... vamos que mi casa acabo con 3/4 ocupados de trastos y tan solo 1/4 restante para vivir en ella XDDD

A dia de hoy pues autonomo con licencia para chapucear con todo: reparacion de hard siempre que sea posible, montaje de maquinas a gusto del consumidor, preparacion del susodicho para que rule en condiciones en cuanto a software (linux of course XD), lo mismo pero con hasefroch (juas colega, este o lo pagan o no hay nah que hacer  :Razz: ), y si queda tiempo incluso programacion sobre programas de gestion para pequeñas empresas (tipo talleres, cybercafes, bares, agricultura, etc)... aunque hasta el momento esto es lo que menos demanda ha tenido.

Vamos que hoy en dia vivo decentemente haciendo estos trabajillos, sobre todo porque ultimamente todo cristo quiere una maquina, y encima son los mismos clientes los que terminan haciendome la publicidad del boca a boca a sus conocidos, y lo digo porque ultimamente lo que mas vendo son ordenadores ajustados al presupuesto que me ofrecen, y eso de ahorrarse los 100€ del hasefroch por una ubuntu es la parte que mas les mola xD

Pos lo dicho con todo esto, que si te gusta la informatica en general, en mi caso el hw y optimizarlo a toda mecha (I love you gentoo  :Very Happy: ) tampoco es que haga falta tener tantisimos estudios sobre el tema, vamos que yo termine como estoy a base de iniciarme y continuar de forma autodidactica porque me molaba  :Wink: 

----------

## elKano

Hace 8 años, yo también sabía que iba a ser informático.

Terminé la carrera (Ing. en Informática y Matemáticas Aplicadas), en la que aprendí, entre otras cosas, programación (algo sabía ya), gestión de proyectos, arquitectura de ordenadores y de redes, sistemas operativos...

Entonces me asomé al mercado laboral. Descubrí que podía: a) vender mi vida por un salario medio, olvidarme de todos mis conocimientos salvo de java, y aguantar unos años, o b) currar por poco dinero, haciendo webs y mierdas similares, pero diseñando todo el proyecto y tal (es decir, programar menos y gestionar más). Dado mis gustos personales, me decanté por lo segundo, sabiendo además que lo primero no lo habría aguantado - me gusta programar, pero prefiero planificar, y me gusta tener una vida.

Aguanté un año... Eso, después de 8 meses dando tumbos en busca de un curro.

Hoy en día he cambiado de sector laboral, y he decidido mantener la informática únicamente como hobby. Creo que las diversas carreras en la informática son muy interesantes a nivel personal; pero el 90% de las ofertas de curro tienen unos requerimientos que cubres con cualquier módulo. Y el 10% restante tienen miles de solicitantes.

----------

## darkelphos

Hola, actualmente estoy en ing. informática superior. 

Estoy un poco desencantado con la carrera, en primer lugar no me gusta programar grandes aplicaciones, no me gustan las bases de datos, y la forma de explicar s.o en mi universidad hace que quiera pasarme a windows (es duro pero acabas harto).

El año que viene me meto a la técnica para acabar antes, y luego haré un master o ing. automatica y electronica industrial que es una carrea de 2º ciclo que es la rama que a mi me gusta.

No se en otras carreras, pero en esta tienes 1000 especializaciones. Bases de datos, sistemas operativos, arquitectura de computadores, programacion, y mi rama la robotica. Si no fuera por ese rayo de luz que ha entrado en la carrera no seguiria en ella, y no me comeria las mierdas de asignaturas que hay por ahi, para acabarla. 

Me gusta las fisica pero la estadistica fue un trauma para mi XDDDD.

Pues eso, que hay que pensarse bien si entrar o no, yo creia que me iba a gustar todo, pero al final solo me gusta una rama, pero me gusta mucho, por lo tanto ten en cuenta que la especializacion existe y mola un mazo.  :Very Happy: 

Por cierto yo haria una tecnica y luego si quieres seguir pasate a la superior que no hay ningun problema.

Un saludo y suerte.

----------

## MarcosLuis

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> Hola, actualmente estoy en ing. informática superior. 
> 
> Estoy un poco desencantado con la carrera, en primer lugar no me gusta programar grandes aplicaciones, no me gustan las bases de datos, y la forma de explicar s.o en mi universidad hace que quiera pasarme a windows (es duro pero acabas harto).
> 
> El año que viene me meto a la técnica para acabar antes, y luego haré un master o ing. automatica y electronica industrial que es una carrea de 2º ciclo que es la rama que a mi me gusta.
> ...

 

¿Entonces que voya decir yo que soy esudiante de 2do de Informática  ?Con esos ánimos que ustedes dan , nadie va  a llegar a ningun lado.En mi opinión personal mi carrera es lo mejor que me ha pasado en esta vida , y asi lo voy a seguir creyendo hasta que mi vida llegue a su fin , una porque me da proporcionado de grandes conocimientos y la otra porque conocí el GNU/Linux, lo mejor que le ha pasado y le pasara porque todavia esta en mucho desarrollo, al mundo de los ordenadores actual.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

